
What3words navigation is coming to Mercedes Benz cars next year UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/mercedes-benz-integrates-what3words-navigation?utm_content=buffer12796&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
petepete
It's beyond me why anyone would use this. Can businesses even sign up to get
their choice of three words, so my local café might have "tea.coffee.donuts"?

When the alternative is saying to a car "OK Google, how do I get to Clouds and
Coffee?" and it working the rest out, I just can't see why anyone would care
about three random words.

